# Meditation works for me



## Rob64 (Jan 22, 2006)

I've been practicing meditation since January and have had major breakthroughs on my SA. The type of meditation I've been using is called Zazen and I've learned it on my own and I also went to a local zen center and a Buddhist priest taught me as well. What I've learned is called mindful awareness. It teaches you to be in the moment and how to stop your mind from wandering and what its lead to is you being aware of your thoughts and my mind being in the moment not thinking of yesterday or tomorrow. It has made me do a 180 on being around people and my anxiety. I'm more happy and relaxed. I highly recremend Zazen and suggest if your interested in doing a google and learning it or find a local Zen center and learn it. Its very easy. I know there are other types of meditations but I only learned Zazen and know it works. I just wanted to share this with any of you looking for some new ways to treat your SA. I just wanted to share this with you all. I have tried all types of treatment with my SA and tried all the meds. This by far is the best thing I've ever done. Here is a link on Zazen http://www.mro.org/zmm/meditation/index.html


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks for the link. I am a firm believer in meditation. My father got me into it actually. It was the best thing I ever did. I am happy you are doing better for yourself. :banana


----------



## Rob64 (Jan 22, 2006)

shwin said:


> Great job man! I have a couple questions, if you could answer please..
> 
> How soon did you see results after you started?
> 
> ...


I saw results real fast. If you practice the right way and sit with proper posture you should see results pretty fast. I also practiced some mindful awareness techniques that helped me to identify how I was feeling in certain situations and when I saw how I was in these situations I was able to see what made me feel the way I was feeling and by being aware it gave the feeling less power over me.

To answer your second question I practice twice a day. I get up early and sit from 20 minutes to a half hour and at night before bed i sit for 20 minutes or so.

To let you know how it has helped me is when I'm around people I feel more relaxed to be myself, I'm more at ease and actually able to speak and joke around with people whereas before I was quiet and afraid to take a risk and my mind was all over the place. Even now if I get mad at someone I can let it go real fast and not effect how I am at all. I hope I explained this ok for you and I just wanted to post this for others to consider trying. It truly is working well for me and I will never stop doing Zazen. Its the best thing I've ever done for my SA. Good luck to you all.


----------



## moss84 (Jul 26, 2004)

I started meditating a few weeks ago and it's done wonders for me so far. I ordered a meditation DVD from amazon for only $10 and it was a great investment. I might look into a Zen center, I've always been fascinated by Buddhism and meditation.


----------



## Rob64 (Jan 22, 2006)

Another thing about zazen is that you can do it all day and get relaxed anytime....its hard to explain but look into it and you'll see what i mean


----------



## Rob64 (Jan 22, 2006)

Another way to explain how Zazen meditation works is you are learning to live in the exact moment. NOW. Zazen is practised in Zen Buddhism but please understand you don't have to be a Buddhist to use it or learn it. I'm not a practicing Buddhist although I'm learning more each day about it. Your training your mind to be here now and not be thinking of what happened yesterday or what your going to do tomorrow. During the day my mind wanders less the more I practice this and it does it naturally plus from my being aware I can catch myself and just by watching my breathing I can calm myself down. All Zazen is is sitting and watching your breathing and when your mind wanders while sitting you gently focus on your breathing and let whatever thought in your head move on and just be in the present moment. When I think of zazen to me its being here now and not caught up in something that happened or how someone made me angry or not caught living tomorrow thinking of my plans. It makes you aware and teaches you to be here now. Its very beautiful. I want people to know about it so you all can help lose your SA. Another thing that has happened to me is I'm losing my ego and other peoples egos don't bother me no more. Zazen helps clear your mind up so you actually see whats going on around you.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

little update on how you're feeling now? I recently started meditating again and I feel more calm already


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

I've started doing it a few weeks ago but I"m having difficulty keeping in the moment. It's real hard for me to let go completely cus I always have a nervous tension in the center of my chest that won't go away and it's hard to ignore it. Also, I live in a very small house with my parents and they're usually making noise in the morning and watching tv with a stereo until 11 PM.

It's the simplest thing and I can't do it.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

Push It said:


> I've started doing it a few weeks ago but I"m having difficulty keeping in the moment. It's real hard for me to let go completely cus I always have a nervous tension in the center of my chest that won't go away and it's hard to ignore it. Also, I live in a very small house with my parents and they're usually making noise in the morning and watching tv with a stereo until 11 PM.
> 
> It's the simplest thing and I can't do it.


it's not a simple thing at first, you'll get there if u keep practicing, when u have enough experience u will not even care about the noise in the morning anymore


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

hrm, i'll have to check it out. i haven't done any meditation yet, but my study of it and buddhism is just starting. great to hear you got good results!


----------



## danny (Jan 28, 2006)

Rob.... 

I've found that mindful awareness/meditation to work wonders too. That and prayer. 

I wish we could make everyone on this site aware. 

:agree


----------



## guitarik (Apr 18, 2006)

I tried that ,my psychologist told me to get a book called "Full catastoprhy Living", It helped a little but not much,I think I would do better with benzos.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

Ive been meditating for a month on a daily basis now...and I really DO feel better! I'm alot calmer and I have insight into my thoughts and I'm even able to stop alot of my negative thoughts, I just discard them like you discard thoughts while meditating...it almost seems like magic


----------

